# Allow me to introduce...



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

myself! :lol:

I'm Jenny and I have finally made it over to join this lovely forum. Thanks for having me!

I breed mice in Tennessee, USA, and I'm the President of the East Coast Mouse Association. I am also involved in the fancy in a few other aspects.

I am glad to be here and I look forward to conversing with all of you!

~Jenny


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, hello there!

You should post pictures of your splashed and tricolors. A few people here have mentioned them, and I've also mentioned them in reference to how the spots/splashes are supposed to look, particularly the agouti and cinnamon ones from a couple shows back.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Jack 

I'm not sure I have pictures of those from the show last year. I'll dig up some tricolor and splashed pics, ASAP. As you know, their type is nothing compared to my others, but they are a work in progress.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

I got all excited then thinking that you were from Bristol in the united kingdom! But your in america thats so cool!!


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome :]


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome :mrgreen: Look forward to your photos.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

